
Why have UFOs changed speed over the years? - robg
http://www.philosophypress.co.uk/?p=1380
======
sabat
I am certainly not a believer, but this kind of skepticism == unscientific
bias. He's cherry-picking reports. I have seen plenty of modern reports of
UFOs moving at incredible speeds, including one from about 10 years ago from
NORAD.

